# [REQUEST] ACMEinstaller2 Goo.im is down.



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Goo.im is down. However I need to get my TouchPad running again. WebOS Updated to 3.0.5 and not only killed moboot it killed WebOS. Otherwise id use that over the weekend.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You need to download and run WebOS Doctor.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Had this happen before. Acmeinstall2 sorted it.


----------



## drmarble (Jan 19, 2012)

Goo is back up, sort of.
ACMEinstaller etc. can be found at:
http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools
enjoy


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic. Now I just need to remember what to do.


----------

